# blowing fuse....



## MASTERSHAKE (Sep 24, 2008)

i have a 96 impala ss and the fuse for the interior dome light blew. no biggy right? so i went to replace it. as soon as the fuse touches the slot where it went it blew... so i cant install a fuse without it blowing everytime... dont know wat to do... so i have to interior dome and sometimes the turn light dont work (only when i lock or unlock with alarm) but they do work when i use the turn signal... im stumped... really lost here... any help would be greatly appreciated, thnx


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, sorry I got a little confussed with what you were saying, but a blown fuse (espeically when its blowing as soon as you put it in) is a sign that there is a short somewhere that that fuse is conected. This can also cause erotic behavior with other electrically things. It can be hard to find a short. Basically its testing ever wire that its conected to and the wires can take some work to get to since they get buried in the car. The most commonly broken spots for wires are anywhere they move (like door jams), and any place that has more then normal heat can cause problems too.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Check the ashtray,
You keep cions in there right(cash tray)? There is a coin in the lighter socket remove it replace fuse........................


----------

